# Timestamps zu Datum umwandeln dann zusammengefasst ausgeben



## Kristian- (30. April 2010)

Uff, ich hoffe man versteht meinen Titel.

Und zwar habe ich eine Tabelle ala:

id,timestamp,anzahl
1,1231231231,5
1,3523525235,6

usw, usw...

Nun möchte ich, dass alle Timestamps die das gleiche Datum besitzen zusammengefasst ausgegeben werden. Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass das mächtige SQL-Räderwerk sowas kann, doch hab ich nichts passendes gefunden :-(. Sowas müsste doch eigtl. klappen, oder? Leider hat mein Brötchengeber die ganzen Timestamp in 14-stellige INT Tabellenfelder eingetragen...sollte doch aber auch gehen, oder?

Über Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr erfreut!


----------



## Yaslaw (30. April 2010)

Datums und Zeitfunktionen


```
SELECT DATE(FROM_UNIXTIME(UNIX_TIMESTAMP(SYSDATE())))
```
Hab einfach mal über diesen komplizeirten Umewg alle Funktionen verwednet die du brauchst
UNIX_TIMESTAMP() erstellt aus einem Datetime ein Timestamp
FROM_UNIXTIME() erstellt aus einem Timestamp ein Datetime
DATE() extrahiert das Datum aus datetime


```
SELECT SUM(anzahl) 
FROM ala
GROUP BY DATE(FROM_UNIXTIME(timstamp));
```


----------



## Kristian- (30. April 2010)

Oh Yeah! Klasse! Dank' Dir!

Jetzt hat man auch gleich mal ein paar Stichwörter nach denen man "googlen" kann.


----------



## Yaslaw (30. April 2010)

Du musst nicht googeln. Die MySQL-Doku daz habe ich ganz am ANfang meines Beitrages gepostet....


----------

